# Feed recommendations



## Katie Snode (Dec 28, 2020)

We raise Boer goats for 4H kids include my daughter. This year her 4H wether is 3 months old and 70lbs... Fair isn't until the end of July so we are try to research how to feed. Normally our fair doesn't have any wethers heavier than about 110 lbs or so. What would everyone recommend for feed rations and exercise for this beast?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there a weight limit to show?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

What are you feeding currently? Do you jab an option to get a backup in case you go over?

Most breeders have told me they slow down at about 90 pounds but that would still worry me, you would need weekly gains to stay under 2.5 pounds a week to make weight, which could mean restricting feed.


----------



## Katie Snode (Dec 28, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Is there a weight limit to show?


No weight limit just trying to stay within what we normally see at fair. So far the heaviest one we have seen go through was around 115, I think. The issue is just how classes are split if she ends up taking him to fair at 120 the closest other goat may only be 100lbs which means she is in a class with goat way lighter than what she has.


----------



## Katie Snode (Dec 28, 2020)

CCCSAW said:


> What are you feeding currently? Do you jab an option to get a backup in case you go over?
> 
> Most breeders have told me they slow down at about 90 pounds but that would still worry me, you would need weekly gains to stay under 2.5 pounds a week to make weight, which could mean restricting feed.


We have them on creep feed right now but it is pretty minimal. He has gained this weight off mom as we have not weaned yet. That will be happening this weekend. So he gets a little creep, hay and a little of the grain we feed to mom.

We are building a cart for him to pull in hopes that will be good way to build some muscle and ton him up.

Most people in our area feed ShowRite and that is the easiest thing to get you hands on or Purina. Looking for some feed additives that might help keep him full but not add to his weight?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

We 


Katie Snode said:


> We have them on creep feed right now but it is pretty minimal. He has gained this weight off mom as we have not weaned yet. That will be happening this weekend. So he gets a little creep, hay and a little of the grain we feed to mom.
> 
> We are building a cart for him to pull in hopes that will be good way to build some muscle and ton him up.
> 
> Most people in our area feed ShowRite and that is the easiest thing to get you hands on or Purina. Looking for some feed additives that might help keep him full but not add to his weight?


Have bought 3 month olds in January at 70 ish pounds for a may 1st fair and topped out at about 100 pounds. Showrite is a good feed and I would prefer it over Purina for a show goat. All you can do is check his weight weekly and adjust feed as you go. If you don't have a weight cap I wouldn't worry to much. Its better to have a fit goat that's on the heavy side then a goat showing muscle and fat loss from restrictive feeding.


----------

